# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  hGH PROTEIN PEPTIDE FRAGMENT 177-191

## customworksking

hello all has anyone tried this? I heard the 176-191 is better or do I want to try HGH ....I am thin as it is and have some fat that is very hard to burn off via diet and cardo stats:age 35 weight 180.21 fat%16 I been workingout for 18months now...and looking to try HGH for 1 cycle ..while on hgh do U/I need to change my diet ? thanks :Welcome:

----------


## Jeff1

bump

----------


## rabidsquirrel

im useing 176-191 and love tis shit. ive lost 7 pounds in 5 days. i really dont feel like typing it all again so here my thread i started on it.

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=313284

----------


## peteroy01

congrats on the results. i used that stuff for a month and didnt notice jack. keep us posted. hell i i might try it again.

----------


## peteroy01

sorry. posted on the wrong thread.

----------


## darkseed

i failed chemistry in high school sooooooo whats the difference HGH 176-191 and HGH 177-191??????

----------


## overclockedpc

> i failed chemistry in high school sooooooo whats the difference HGH 176-191 and HGH 176-191??????


If you mean 177-191 and 176-191 I think the difference between those two peptides would be one amino acid.

----------


## darkseed

oooook. i just wondering what the difference between the two were.

----------


## naklein70

i am using it right now and i am seeing that my arms are much more vascular and my face is thining out and my mid section is getting tighter. It has been about 2.5 weeks so far. And as they say it takes a while to see big resaults becuse it is just like HGH and may take 2 months before the pounds start dropping off.

----------


## KZRSOIZE

Im glad i read this post, i was ready to order an hgh fragment 176-191, i thought it was GH blue caps......wheewwww.....thank god for this thread

----------


## Nickster#1

> oooook. i just wondering what the difference between the two were.


The 176 is suppose to be a little more effective. At least that is what the majority of reviews from experienced users say. My wife preferrs the 176 over the 177. She used both for 4 weeks at a time, 2 months apart, and the results were quite noticeable with the 176. But everyone seems to respond a little diferant with any peptide.

----------


## baldybouncer913

Hi there I am considering buying some 176-191 can anyone advise the best dosage for a first time user?

----------


## HKH_Anubis

> Hi there I am considering buying some 176-191 can anyone advise the best dosage for a first time user?


Same here Ive been lifting for 2 years and have significantly improved my diet but Im having a really hard time losing weight. 

Id like to try 176 or 177 but dont know anything about it.

----------

